# Ariel Helwani: "If you're going to say the AEW product is better than the WWE product, you're an absolute liar"



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll take "people can have different opinions" for $300 Alex.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"If you don't share my opinion, you're a liar."

Seems a bit up himself to say the least. WWE has improved a lot but it's still not absurd for a person to prefer AEW. RAW had just over 40 minutes of wrestling in a three hour show on Monday, which isn't my thing. I preferred last week's Dynamite much more.

RAW a couple of weeks previously (the Riddle/Priest show) had 90 minutes of wrestling, which is more to my tastes and that was a great show.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Who the fuck is that?


A guy with a chicks name that I didn't bother to check.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol the WWE product isn't infinitely better. Unless you enjoy the neverending saga of Dominik Mysterio and his daddy issues. Or the same Bloodline segments rehashed from a year ago..

Both AEW and serving up weekly houseshows right now. Way too many long meaningless matches where no one gets over and with no reason to exist. No cliffhangers after the shows. No reason to tune in every week. Both products rely more on surprise debuts for the pops, rather than actually using the people that they have in creative and interesting ways. 

At least the AEW product doesn't feel too polished, and allow more freedom on promos for the wrestlers to talk like real people rather than scripted robots. The matches are usually less boring too. 

Ariel has a point about the 9000 belts though. It's complete overkill.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I dub thee _Areil... _a confirmed bot!
Congratulations!


Finn Balor's fake, nervous facial expressions are unsettling to normal humans with the ability to read emotions on faces. Bots lacking such an ability are worthy of... judgment. WWE's scripted, inauthentic characters are unwatchable to non-bot humans, so a comparison between AEW and WWE is asymptotic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*He also said Tony Khan is one of the worst interviews he's ever done:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580300778970836994*


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> I dub thee _Areil... _a confirmed bot!
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Finn Balor's fake, nervous facial expressions are unsettling to normal humans with the ability to read emotions on faces. Bots lacking such an ability are worthy of... judgment. WWE's scripted, inauthentic characters are unwatchable to non-bot humans, like myself, for instance.


He's one of these interviewers that's slipped in to the same trap as Brad Gilmore, Brian Last, Conman Thompson etc. As an interviewer you're interviewing the person that's opinion people give a fuck about. Nobody gives a fuck about the interviewers opinion. But they tell us it anyway.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580283656009969664


lolll, wwe is a hotter product right now, with the vince purge and the honeymoon of HHH booking giving something remotely better than the last 5 years

hotter and more momentum, with many returns and debuts - 100%

but better? As a watchable product for 2 hrs?

wwe doesn’t sniff aew’s jockstrap yet


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *He also said Tony Khan is one of the worst interviews he's ever done:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580300778970836994*


Regardless of what you think of Tony Khan, there's several basement dweller podcasters that have had no issue in letting him speak freely for as long as he wishes. If he's not willing to answer to this mermaid then maybe he needs to ask himself why that is.

Let's be honest, it's not because Ariel asks 'hard hitting' questions.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'll take "people can have different opinions" for $300 Alex.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Who the fuck is that?


Essentially, this is like if Dave Meltzer gave a strong opinion on the UFC


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DUD said:


> Regardless of what you think of Tony Khan, there's several basement dweller podcasters that have had no issue in letting him speak freely for as long as he wishes. If he's not willing to answer to this mermaid then maybe he needs to ask himself why that is.
> 
> Let's be honest, it's not because Ariel asks 'hard hitting' questions.


*Well you're completely wrong about that, because he asked everyone else the same line of questions that people actually want answers to. You're clearly not familiar with his work if you think he was targeting Tony Khan.

He brought up Sasha Banks to Triple H in their interview last month and Triple H gave a glowing review of Sasha while candidly saying she's focused on other things right now. Tony Khan would deflect, panic, and say watch Rampage this Friday because he's a socially incompetent prick who can't conduct himself properly in public environments.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Essentially, this is like if Dave Meltzer gave a strong opinion on the UFC


Not really. Ariel had a relationship with the UFC and he interviews the fighters and managerial people. He's an actual Journalist. 

Dave Meltzer is a Gossip Columnist.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

What's this guy's reputation like?

Comparing his interviews with Paul Levesque and Tony Kahn recently, he's respectful and fair with his questions, but seemed a little passive aggressive at times?






TK:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> What's this guy's reputation like?
> 
> Compare the way he introduced Paul Levesque and Tony Kahn in these recent interviews:
> 
> ...


*His reputation is stellar. He's done the best interviews in the industry for the last 3 years at least. His credibility is only coming into question now that he dared to criticize the Neckbearded Nerd God Tony Khan.*


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Well you're completely wrong about that, because he asked everyone else the same line of questions that people actually want answers to. You're clearly not familiar with his work if you think he was targeting Tony Khan.
> 
> He brought up Sasha Banks to Triple H in their interview last month and Triple H gave a glowing review of Sasha while candidly saying she's focused on other things right now. Tony Khan would deflect, panic, and say watch Rampage this Friday because he's a socially incompetent prick who can't conduct himself properly in public environments.*


Where did I say he was targeting Tony Khan?

If he can't get Tony Khan to talk like Dave Lagreca can do without trying on a weekly basis then ask better questions.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Neither product is particularly good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DUD said:


> Where did I say he was targeting Tony Khan?
> 
> If he can't get Tony Khan to talk like Dave Lagreca can do without trying on a weekly basis then ask better questions.


*It's funny you bring up the Sirius XM Busted Open radio show, because Bubba Ray was literally banned from every Tony Khan interview for asking him hard hitting questions about the lack of rules being enforced in the tag team division.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *
> Tony Khan would deflect, panic, and say watch Rampage this Friday because he's a socially incompetent prick who can't conduct himself properly in public environments.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

As Life said, WWE has the momentum right now, but as far as quality? AEW's worst is WWE's best 90% of the time. 

You people can cry about "flippy shit", "too much blood", "too much cussing", "TK told me this", "TK told me that", etc. etc. but at the end of the day you're just rattled because its not what you're accustomed to. You put a Dynamite side by side to a RAW and you go deep as far as the comparisons and its obvious which show is of a higher quality. 

If you genuinely think that the WWE product is leagues better than the AEW product then...God bless you. Same people coming for AEW will be busting a nut to Bray Wyatt teleporting and singing in his funhouse this Friday.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *It's funny you bring up the Sirius XM Busted Open radio show, because Bubba Ray was literally banned from every Tony Khan interview for asking him hard hitting questions about the lack of rules being enforced in the tag team division.*


"Literally banned"

So he didn't ban him them.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

In the words of Dalton in Roadhouse: Opinions vary"

AEW has it's flaws, but at least I can sit thru an entire episode of Dynamite.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

They are both garbage but WWE has the tribal chieff, that's an automatic win, be honest.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ariel Helwani is an absolute colostomy bag.....

He's a shitty mma analyst/interviewer the majority of pundits,fans and fighters do not respect him. Dana almost blackballed him after he worked for the ufc the guy is an OK dude but tends to controversial takes to stir the pot.


Fuck this idiot commenting on shit he's barely aware of lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He was on Extreme Rules last week wasn't he narrating the Fight Pit video?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Couldn’t disagree more.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580309120283860993
The drama in AEW this week is: 'No one is telling us about the drama".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580309120283860993
> The drama in AEW this week is: 'No one is telling us about the drama".


lol, ‘nobody wants to spill the tea and help our clicks’


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

I met someone who said the LOTR show on Amazon is better than House of the Dragon. Now my initial reaction was “wtf?!” however, I quickly composed myself and realised that this person has a God given birth right to their opinion and to enjoy what they enjoy. And you know what I did? I didn’t call them a liar, or insult their preference. Since it’s not up to me what they like and all.

So on that front Ariel, fuck off. I’ll prefer whichever wrestling show I want, so if I said I prefer Dynamite to Raw then, well, you can kiss my ass on that one son.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580309120283860993
> The drama in AEW this week is: 'No one is telling us about the drama".


That’s because they’ve been working you like a child for months Dave. The ultimate mark they treat like a mushroom, keep you in the dark and feed you shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The capes are on strong in here lol. Wrestling and MMA benefit heavily from not having to deal with any real journalism. It's not like Ariel asked anything tough or out of bounds by normal sports standards. But Ariel is good enough to get Dana in n his feelings.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

First of all, Helwani is an idiot. 

Ask Triple HGH about his father-in-law's indiscretions or why Shane McMahon left WWE the first time, his answers would have been the same as Khan's. Helwani is very well aware of that. 

It's not up to who is interviewing whether the person answers the questions or not. Khan is still sorting this stuff out and most likely legal is involved in this matter so he has to thread carefully. Khan was very respectful and polite to Helwani during that entire interview (I watched the whole thing). 

Helwani didn't like the interview with Khan fine. How does that translate to WWE having a better product than AEW?

I can atleast sit through and enjoy most of Dynamite on a consistent basis and enjoy all of AEW's PPVs. WWE product right now is insufferable. It's the same crap over and over again. I respect other people's opinions and I am sure there are other people who prefer WWE over AEW. To each his own.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

deadcool said:


> First of all, Helwani is an idiot.
> 
> Ask Triple HGH about his father-in-law's indiscretions or why Shane McMahon left WWE the first time, his answers would have been the same as Khan's. Helwani is very well aware of that.
> 
> ...


I agree with you here.

The Tony Khan interview was perfectly fine. Ariel was fishing for the controversial headline and Tony politely denied it to him while being open about everything else. 

Saying that this was one of his worst interviews is reaching, and disrespectful to a guy that agreed to do his show and had a perfectly decent conversation w/ him.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WWE isn't blowing anyone out of the water.

Both companies need to get it together


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580309120283860993


----------



## fOrVER (Jun 7, 2018)

deadcool said:


> First of all, Helwani is an idiot.
> 
> Ask Triple HGH about his father-in-law's indiscretions or why Shane McMahon left WWE the first time, his answers would have been the same as Khan's. Helwani is very well aware of that.
> 
> ...


How is the WWE Product(right now) insufferable ? If anything I’ve consistently seen praise for some positive changes being made and a happier atmosphere backstage (right now).


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Did TK take Dave off the payroll?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DUD said:


> "Literally banned"
> 
> So he didn't ban him them.


*Tell everyone why he hasn't been back since that interview last year. I'll wait.*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Lots of drama that needs addressing and AEW is keeping everything close to the chest. Yeah I'd imagine that being frustrating for interviewers.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I would be frustrated too, most times. Tony tends to ramble in his interviews. He gets all his promoting in, but he almost never gives any cool scoops that interviewers like to hear.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Both products suck, where's the alternative we were promised


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Booker of the year In jeopardy😭😭😭😭


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Helwani probably said this out of frustration. He should know better.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Vince McMahon had the good sense to do these sorts of interviews like once every 20 years, meanwhile TK is out here doing them every week. Just send Moxley or Jericho on Hielwani next time


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Uhhh Tony, that’s the guy who hands out the prestigious BotY award, time to start kissing ass again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

This is the sort of petulant and immature behaviour from Helwani that blighted his 'journalism' when he was covering the UFC which resulted in Dana White treating him like a needy child. 

Parallels between Notts Forest and his career maybe ? Both going down.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/y2dflt


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dave Meltzer’s slow-burn heel turn on AEW is Tony’s best booking of the year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dave is just speaking in bad faith


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Tony seems like he’s probably a pain in the ass to interview sometimes, he seems like he just wants to promote his own thing and Ariel’s interviews always seem to involve trading this off with some scoops about thinks, like him asking HHH about Sasha.

I didn’t watch it because I don’t care to, but I’ve seen a bunch of people mention that Ariel asked about Punk like 7 times, which seems excessive especially if it’s something that legally can’t be discussed. That might have pissed Tony off.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

AEW is slowly morphing into 2000 WCW. And by slowly, I mean quickly. Very quickly.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Blade Runner said:


> Lol the WWE product isn't infinitely better. Unless you enjoy the neverending saga of Dominik Mysterio and his daddy issues. Or the same Bloodline segments rehashed from a year ago..
> 
> Both AEW and serving up weekly houseshows right now. Way too many long meaningless matches where no one gets over and with no reason to exist. No cliffhangers after the shows. No reason to tune in every week. Both products rely more on surprise debuts for the pops, rather than actually using the people that they have in creative and interesting ways.
> 
> ...


Perhaps Ariel would prefer a few dozen RAWs with 90-120 minute gauntlet matches. Because they are coming.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Or he took Dave off the payroll and stopped feeding him information. It's an amazing coincidence that this started right around the time the EVP's we're suspended..........


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dave's just mad his boys are still suspended


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

TK could certainly afford to cut back on the interviews - I know he wants to interact with the fanbase but sometimes less is more. He's got the internal resources for AEW to produce its own promotion without having to rely on the good graces of 'wrestling journalists' and their over inflated self importance. 

Helwani wanted some gossip and a scoop and because he didn't get that he's thrown a mini tantrum - Meltzer's probably in the same boat because he's no longer in the AEW loop.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, he isn't wrong.

WWE isn't exactly setting the world on fire even with the regime change but it has improved by a fair bit. Meanwhile, everything in AEW now feels ad hoc and unimportant. There's no excuse for that given what we already know they can do. Tony needs to get his shit together.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Itshappening.gif


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

It's blatantly a work.

Helwani and Meltzer vs The Acclaimed coming to a Rampage episode near you.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Like a lot of people have said already, I think it depends on your personal preference on what company you prefer. For me- I find AEW more enjoyable based on the quality and length of the matches, and the freedom they give the roster with their promos. There’s obviously areas for them to improve (like with the women’s division and having more sustainable feuds/storylines to name a few), but I find that AEW can sustain my attention much better than WWE can.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dave has been complaining about AEW for a while if anyone paid attention. Long before All Out.

TK fucking sucks, man.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This guy’s thought process gives me herpes.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> What's this guy's reputation like?
> 
> Comparing his interviews with Paul Levesque and Tony Kahn recently, he's respectful and fair with his questions, but seemed a little passive aggressive at times?
> 
> ...


Why can’t he answer the Cody question? There’s literally nothing he can get sued for by talking about his emotions seeing Cody in WWE. 

So dodgy


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, something definitely happened between Meltzer and AEW/Kahn several months ago. I'll never forget when he came out and said Rampage was becoming "skippable". He never would've dared say anything even slightly negative about AEW a year ago. That was when I knew that there was some kind of rift


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

AEW, WWE, Impact, and MLW are all substantially the same. The only thing that really separates them is how much they spend on production at this point. None of them are anywhere close to being watchable wrestling promotions.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Hopefully this means no more terrible “where are my stars, Meltzer?” promos.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Good Bunny said:


> Why can’t he answer the Cody question? There’s literally nothing he can get sued for by talking about his emotions seeing Cody in WWE.
> 
> So dodgy


He answered how he felt about Cody, he said he really likes and admires Cody and put him over huge?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This guys opinion on wrestling means ziltch to me. Stick to MMA.

Edit: Thought he was calling oit haters. Turns out he was calling AEW Elite Marks.

My apologies.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The WWE is still absolutely awful.

Ariel thinks he's important, is beyond cringe.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *His reputation is stellar. He's done the best interviews in the industry for the last 3 years at least. His credibility is only coming into question now that he dared to criticize the Neckbearded Nerd God Tony Khan.*


Ariel is just upset because Tony Khan didn't want to talk about the CM Punk incident, which he can't talk about because of legal issues


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ariel is a guy?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

And that's why Tony Khan's people didn't him to want to do his interview. He kept asking if there's beef between him and TK. Tony Khan was like.. no and went overtime with this geek. He's a slimeball. Ask Dana White and Brock Lesnar.

Not to mention he wants DC (his guy) and they both want stronger relationship with WWE. This is almost like he's shitting on the interview to please WWE people.

UFC headlines aren't making him much these days I guess, he wants some of that wrestling pundit pie.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well both AEW and WWE are garbage right now so he'd be wrong.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AEW is a melting pot right now. It's garbage.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dave Meltzer’s transition from hardcore groupie to the slow burn heel turn on AEW is long term storytelling personified!


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Isn't this Helwani guy on the WWE payroll? He recently did video package narration for them so this doesn't surprise me. So much for being an unbiased news reporter.








Ariel Helwani Voices Video Package For WWE - Wrestling Inc.


With WWE's upcoming Fight Pit Match being MMA-themed, it seems fitting that MMA journalist Ariel Helwani would provide the voice for a special video package.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@DUD @Gn1212 I went ahead and merged your threads


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

HoneyBee said:


> Isn't this Helwani guy on the WWE payroll? He recently did video package narration for them so this doesn't surprise me. So much for being an unbiased news reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He covered their WrestleMania. He does BT sports covering WWE. He has good connections with WWE. Daniel Cormier, Ariel's podcast partner/good friend was a referee for fight pit match. 

That's how this guy made his name in MMA scene. Shitting on people and stirring shit. Dana gave him alot to push his career as a MMA journalist and he ended up with spoiling his biggest surprise for UFC 200. Dana has been shitting on him ever since. He's a snake. Won't take long to start shitting on WWE. Triple H better be careful. He bites the hand that feeds him. It's in his nature.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah, he's clearly a snake out to please WWE. In 75 minutes of questioning, there was a grand total of about 2 minutes of Tony saying "no comment". It wasn't a big deal at all during this interview. They were joking about TV shows at the end, and Tony even offered him ringside tickets and to go backstage to meet the sports team he's into, he was super nice.

Tony will learn there's some nasty people out there and being nice to them won't necessarily lead to them being nice to you in return. Just like the message in the MJF promo tonight. If someone has an agenda against you or your business, you could be the nicest guy in the world and they're still gunna smile while pissing down your back and telling ya it's raining.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> Yeah, he's clearly a snake out to please WWE. In 75 minutes of questioning, there was a grand total of about 2 minutes of Tony saying "no comment". It wasn't a big deal at all during this interview. They were joking about TV shows at the end, and Tony even offered him ringside tickets and to go backstage to meet the sports team he's into, he was super nice.
> 
> Tony will learn there's some nasty people out there and being nice to them won't necessarily lead to them being nice to you in return. Just like the message in the MJF promo tonight. If someone has an agenda against you or your business, you could be the nicest guy in the world and they're still gunna smile while pissing down your back and telling ya it's raining.


Does that make meltzer a snake too or is he only acting out cause he misses his boys?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ariel is just upset because Tony Khan didn't want to talk about the CM Punk incident, which he can't talk about because of legal issues


*That's bullshit. "How did the situation make you feel?" Is not a legal question.*


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

DUD said:


> He's one of these interviewers that's slipped in to the same trap as Brad Gilmore, Brian Last, Conman Thompson etc. As an interviewer you're interviewing the person that's opinion people give a fuck about. Nobody gives a fuck about the interviewers opinion. But they tell us it anyway.



Even less people care about your opinions yet you are here sharing it with us all. See what i did there? I'll be 100% in agreement with you if you stop giving opinions from now on, if you can't do that then you have no right to shut someone else's opinions. There are thousands of people who want to hear their opinions but how about you? Is there even 10 people who care about yours? 

I say all this as someone who isn't a fan of any of them but since i watch cornette, i(like so many others) still want Brian's opinion on things because he's involved.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *That's bullshit. "How did the situation make you feel?" Is not a legal question.*


He can't talk about it, in any capacity


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580283656009969664


End of story!

Ariel is legit. And this proves what I have been saying for months now.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Absolutely love the floods of tears from AEW fans the last few months as they start to realise that their show will never be the A show. Glad you guys got to live out your wild fantasies through beating a developmental brand though "OMG GUYS!!!!! WE BEAT NXT LETS GO!!!!" hahahahaha

Funny as fuck seeing the responses too, "each to their own", yet if someone was to compare Impact and AEW would we get the same attitude, or would those fans do what they always do and say that Impact is garbage? What happened to each to their own there huh


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I always thought Ariel was a mermaid!

I haven't watch WWE since it moved to BT sports(UK TV) and never bothered to follow it over because it was just awful. Pretty much unwatchable, like pulling teeth. My habit of watching the show was like torture. Not even prisioners on the murder wing should be subject to that. Has it improved, to a watchable show? 

Always thought AEW had its good things and it's draw backs but even those draw backs were palatable. It could improve but it's not awful.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

GarpTheFist said:


> Even less people care about your opinions yet you are here sharing it with us all. See what i did there? I'll be 100% in agreement with you if you stop giving opinions from now on, if you can't do that then you have no right to shut someone else's opinions. There are thousands of people who want to hear their opinions but how about you? Is there even 10 people who care about yours?
> 
> I say all this as someone who isn't a fan of any of them but since i watch cornette, i(like so many others) still want Brian's opinion on things because he's involved.


It's not the same thing, we come here to read a collective of people's opinions. We don't listen to a podcast of somebody like Booker T, Eric Bischoff etc to hear what the person asking the questions has to say.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Ariel says he doesn't like Tony right in the beginning of the interview when he says "Can I just say.....I thought you didn't like me, I thought we had heat!". Tony then says, he watches his show. Then Ariel says "I wasn't going to bring up...." then proceeds to do so. Tony compliments Ariel's boss, and explains to Ariel that he didn't go through the proper channels to get to Tony. Ariel is hostile throughout the entire interview. Ariel isn't a real sports journalist/reporter when he doesn't know basic channels to get an interview.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Does that make meltzer a snake too or is he only acting out cause he misses his boys?


Meltzer and SRS are both clearly upset with AEW since the whole MJF situation. These guys still have no idea if it was a work or a shoot or a mix. SRS in particular looked bad coming out of it, both sources claimed it was legit and MJF was headed out. It's their bread and butter and they feel like AEW is either feeding them bogus information or not giving them enough for them to be credible sources for leaks.

They kept on insisting: "It can't be work.. they can't work the boys" why not? Because then you are not needed? The shift in tone for AEW from both these guys was loud and sudden. Right after MJF returned.

For all they know, CM Punk/Elite stuff can be work too. And they are being clowned again. But they gotta eat so.. sell the story. But they clearly aren't happy with AEW lately and it's not due to the booking because both were licking TKs ass a few months prior and nothing has really changed much in terms of how TK books the shows.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

At the moment, both companies are so bad that they'd both have some cheek to claim they're better than the other.

So so bad.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure how you can be a "liar" over something that is a personal opinion and subjective. That said, I can definitely say you are probably delusional if you can't see that WWE has had mostly a stable to upward trajectory in the last few months while AEW has been going through mess after mess after mess with ratings still mostly stagnant [Rampage just had a pretty abysmal rating for a live version of the show that was also down like 100k year over year].


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *You're clearly not familiar with his work*


Then again... who is?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

To all the philistines that have never heard of the name Ariel as a given male name:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariel_Sharon has been Israel's prime minister for 5 years (during the Attitude Era, so most of you have probably missed it, I'll grant you that).





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org









__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org





Educate yourselves, peasants.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Liar or not. Just don't take away his access.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580369470060912640
Ariel discovering the cult. 

Hands down the most delusional fanbase I’ve seen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Both products suck, where's the alternative we were promised


It ended when TK wanted all of the credit and began taking power from the EVPs little by little.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

he's not wrong

he pissed off AEW smarks rofl rofl


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580297517904048130


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

5 Star Giulia [emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294] said:


> *That's bullshit. "How did the situation make you feel?" Is not a legal question.*


The same wrestling fan base that used to hate the Stone Cold and Jericho podcasts episodes on the WWE Network because they would be logically censored and vetted, now all of a sudden are pro not asking the questions people want to know. 

It's like some only follow wrestling, their head would explode listening to an old Howard Stern or Charlemagne The God interview.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *He also said Tony Khan is one of the worst interviews he's ever done:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580300778970836994*



Well congrats guys you broke Tony. He now gives Robotic corporate answers like Vince, HHH and Cena. 

Ariel was able to question Lynch during her peak personal problems with Charlotte and got something out of her.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Who the fuck is that?


My thoughts exactly!

If you're completely on the fence here, this is a daft statement to make.

What constitutes better anyway?

Profitability - obviously WWE, no competition. But I'm not sure how that affects your viewing pleasure too much. ECW managed on a budget of 25 pence and a lion bar, but created magic.

Overall viewership - again, it likely always will be WWE. Not discounting the good work on AEW's part.

Recognisable stars active today - maybe WWE? Truth be told though, I'm not sure that anyone outside wrestling knows who Roman Reigns is.

Overall roster - A genuine tough call as both are packed with stellar talent. Both have had influxes of debuts and returns in the last year.

Storylines - there's not much to write home about in either. The Mysterio one is a potential peak in WWE here, for historic links alone. AEW is a different animal in terms of story structure anyway.

Wrestling - Easily AEW, as they are an unapologetic wrestling show.

Presentation - It depends what you're into. If you're a Coca-Cola billboard type of person, it will be WWE. If you like your wrestling shows to look authentic and don't want ADHD boards all over the place, then you'll prefer that.

The point is that tribalism is stupid. Both sides appeal to different people, or sometimes both - if you have too much free time perhaps. Whichever you prefer, this is a great time to be a fan yet. If you can't find enjoyment somewhere in wrestling today, then you don't even know you've been born yet. 

Everyone is free to like and dislike what they like, but don't dictate what people should prefer, because that the same level of idiocy as the Nancy party on here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this dude hates speaking to Sasha more than Toni


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580370342211907585
I'm sure this will go over well with peeps like Legit


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's hilariously how rattled people are by this. Fucking _Tony Khan himself_ said WWE had a better product a few months ago and that was before the almost unprecedented embarrassment that came at All Out. AEW has been terrible for months and ratings (outside of MJF) and ticket sales are starting to show as much. 

The trajectory of both companies is there for all to see. This is not as subjective as people want to say - As a business one is booming and the other is floundering. That's what wrestling is all about. 

Khan has booked potential stars into oblivion and cultivated an atmosphere that has seen his biggest star suspended and likely fired. What was happening off screen is far more interesting than any of the trash they were doing on TV. 

As for who Ariel is - Literally the most famous MMA journalist alive who's been following wrestling for decades. Hugely respected in the MMA world as a guy who asks pressing questions while keeping things amiable - We've seen that in the great interviews with MJF, Heyman and HHH.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

3venflow said:


> "If you don't share my opinion, you're a liar."
> 
> Seems a bit up himself to say the least. WWE has improved a lot but it's still not absurd for a person to prefer AEW. RAW had just over 40 minutes of wrestling in a three hour show on Monday, which isn't my thing. I preferred last week's Dynamite much more.
> 
> RAW a couple of weeks previously (the Riddle/Priest show) had 90 minutes of wrestling, which is more to my tastes and that was a great show.


90 minutes of wrestling on a 3 hour show (just over 2 excluding commercials) is far too much & lazy storytelling. It should be 70/30 story to wrestling, the ppvs are for the matches, the shows are to build up the matches.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Does that make meltzer a snake too or is he only acting out cause he misses his boys?


I'm not sure what Meltzer did, so I don't know. He does slant his reports, but I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> He does slant his reports, but I wouldn't go that far


He gave the dinosaur a 5 star match ffs.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> He gave the dinosaur a 5 star match ffs.


Yeah of course Meltzer is pro-AEW

But at least he doesn't pretend to be nice to say, Jim Cornette, just to get an interview and then bury Cornette afterwards to make Tony happy

Different category, keep up


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> Yeah of course Meltzer is pro-AEW
> 
> But at least he doesn't pretend to be nice to say, Jim Cornette, just to get an interview and then bury Cornette afterwards to make Tony happy
> 
> Different category, keep up


Actually he does that. 
Cornette mentioned how Dave sends him crap like they’re still friends and then talks shit about him on his show.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Not Lying said:


> Actually he does that.
> Cornette mentioned how Dave sends him crap like they’re still friends and then talks shit about him on his show.


They had a falling out, it's not the same as how Ariel acted

Keep up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> Jim Cornette, just to get an interview and then bury Cornette afterwards to make Tony happy


Are you serious?

This is _*exactly *_what Meltzer did and why they fell out. 

He was posting about him on his forum calling him a "shock jock" and suggesting he's being disingenuous with his AEW/Elite criticism while being friendly to his face. If anything it was far worse as Meltzer would still try and cosy up to Cornette after the fact until Jim told him in no uncertain terms to fuck off.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

If Tony is ghosting Uncle Dave I might start liking Tony lmao


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> This is _*exactly *_what Meltzer did and why they fell out.
> 
> He was posting about him on his forum calling him a "shock jock" and suggesting he's being disingenuous with his AEW/Elite criticism while being friendly to his face. If anything it was far worse as Meltzer would still try and cosy up to Cornette after the fact until Jim told him in no uncertain terms to fuck off.


That's nothing like what Ariel did


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Nothing to see here, both product are objectively very bad.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Dave Meltzer’s slow-burn heel turn on AEW is Tony’s best booking of the year.


Plot Twist: Booker of the year goes to Dave Meltzer.

It was a terrible interview. Not sure why everyone is up in arms about that LOL.

Also Heelwani is a great promo. Shockingly better than Wheeler Yuta or Daniel Garcia. His promos on Brandon Schuab was amazing.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It is fine to be frustrated by an interview where you don't get much from the interviewee. Granted there are things that TK would not be able to answer. The problem with Helwani is he is way to connected to WWE and comes off as a hypocrite when he was softballing his way through the HHH interview. Making these comments shortly after doing a video for WWE is just bad optics. Calling people freakazoids certainly is just stoking the fire and adding credibility to the people who think he is biased towards WWE.

I don't know his MMA history, but it is clear that he picked a side in the wrestling world. Before anyone says, "but he gave MJF a platform." MJF was the former disgruntled employee that has openly talked about possibly going to WWE. To MJF's credit, he represented AEW well in that interview while also balancing his kayfabe personality.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> If Tony is ghosting Uncle Dave I might start liking Tony lmao


It's more a case of him not telling the media, including Meltzer, what's going on with Punk and The Elite. Which is Common Sense 101 when it comes to legally sensitive matters. They're used to getting scoops and leaked info but AEW is being mum about that situation. There's also been nothing on the fall-out from Andrade and Sammy.

Someone in the Punk/Elite saga is threatening legal action. TK has to say just one wrong word on the issue and it could cost him millions in court.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> It is fine to be frustrated by an interview where you don't get much from the interviewee. Granted there are things that TK would not be able to answer. The problem with Helwani is he is way to connected to WWE and comes off as a hypocrite when he was softballing his way through the HHH interview. Making these comments shortly after doing a video for WWE is just bad optics. Calling people freakazoids certainly is just stoking the fire and adding credibility to the people who think he is biased towards WWE.
> 
> I don't know his MMA history, but it is clear that he picked a side in the wrestling world. Before anyone says, "but he gave MJF a platform." MJF was the former disgruntled employee that has openly talked about possibly going to WWE. To MJF's credit, he represented AEW well in that interview while also balancing his kayfabe personality.


And not knowing this MMA history is why you shouldn't declare he picked a side. Knowing his MMA history you'd know Ariel is fairly consistent on asking the questions fans want to know when he does interviews that aren't affiliated with a promotion. 

Ariel works for BT Sports which airs the WWE in the UK, naturally if he does a BT Sports interview of WWE talent or executives it will tow the line. He did the same when he worked for Fox and ESPN while they had UFC deals. 

But he's consistently asked or reported on the tougher questions when it came to stuff he did on platforms with no affiliation.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Considering one company had their newly crowned champion walked out after All Out and the other company is riding the wave of constant returns/debuts the past months to get cheap short term pops. Why are people acting upset over this conclusion? Heck it seems like returns and debuts = better product for most wrestling fans out there. AEW used to have that, now it is WWE main roster doing it.

As Bryan used to say, FICKLE!


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I havent watched wwe in a long time but from what I see on youtube it still sucks. Like bringing back the good brothers is some big moment lol.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> And not knowing this MMA history is why you shouldn't declare he picked a side. Knowing his MMA history you'd know Ariel is fairly consistent on asking the questions fans want to know when he does interviews that aren't affiliated with a promotion.
> 
> Ariel works for BT Sports which airs the WWE in the UK, naturally if he does a BT Sports interview of WWE talent or executives it will tow the line. He did the same when he worked for Fox and ESPN while they had UFC deals.
> 
> But he's consistently asked or reported on the tougher questions when it came to stuff he did on platforms with no affiliation.


So he did or did not throw softball questions at HHH and avoid asking harder questions regarding Vince leaving? It isn't even just about him asking hard questions in the interview. He could have bitched online about not be able to go deeper in the HHH interview, but instead he only complained about TK's interview and then tried to drag the fans on Twitter. Regardless of his history, the optics are not good and the fact that he just worked directly with WWE less than a week ago doesn't help his case.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah should be nice to see a product where you have spent almost a decade focusing on 1 individual that holds both world titles hostage and that 90% or 95% of the roster has been fed to him and to makes matter worse the same type of booking has spread to their tag division where his cousins also hold every tag title. Yawn.

AEW might not be in the best place since its inception but at least I know they don't put all their eggs in one basket or cater the whole show to their golden child.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I've barely watched AEW and, even though I know they've done tons of things wrong, I've always been a WWE guy. 

However, when something like that is said, I wonder. Why can't each person prefer or enjoy the stuff they enjoy or prefer? Do you think AEW has the better product? Good for you! Do you believe WWE is way better? That's nice! 

I know some people actually like tribalism because they think it's more entertaining when different companies go at each other's throat. And other people think dissing the "competition" is the alpha male thing to do and being civil towards people with different tastes is for beta cucks or whatever nonsense some pea-brained idiots would spout. But it doesn't add anything.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Shocking that the guy WWE pays would say that lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Shocking that the guy WWE pays would say that lol.


I don't think Ariel is a shill. Ariel is a guy that likes to say controversial things in order to stir the pot and cause drama. He is a shit disturber


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Ariel Speaking the truth


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Just enjoy pro wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> It ended when TK wanted all of the credit and began taking power from the EVPs little by little.



Which in the end makes him a horrible business man. Hes a business man, That is his strength. But any good person that can fund and start a product knows his weakness and will always hire people. Does this fool somehow think every major company is just ran by 1 guy? Every big company has sure 1 that maybe the owner and say id like this, But there is always a team making it happen and figuring out the problems. Does he think Elon Musk is creating these rockets? Or steve jobs then was sitting there creating drafts and engendering his products? Its like the ceo of warner deciding hes going to direct a batman movie. The peak of the wrestling business had so many people in different positions making the vision come to life.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I would not have agreed with you a week ago.

It's all subjective, but then Bray appeared in WWE. The balance of power shifted.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Seen half the interview and it wasn't that bad. Ariel is, and always has been, a passive aggresive little bitch who spits his dummy when things don't go their way.

The fallacy of the interview is that Tony (or anyone) is there to promote themselves or product, and the interviewer is the vehicle for this. What happens in between is a little chat where they pretend to be friends and coat around the issues that the interviewed does not want or can not go into. This isn't a grilling or an interrogation where Ariel has a right for Tony to go into depth about personal matters. In fact in usual circumstances Ariel will have a list of no go topics.

Now to the interview itself, Ariel instantly starts things with a passive aggressive manner going into Tony not liking him and Tony easily put him into place saying that Ariel was unprofessional and didn't take the proper route for setting up an interview. From that it was all downhill as Ariel was looking for anything to show his intelligence or catch Tony Khan out.

In the end it didn't happen and the only retort was to use what he had, his podcast for a post interview last word.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> The capes are on strong in here lol. Wrestling and MMA benefit heavily from not having to deal with any real journalism. It's not like Ariel asked anything tough or out of bounds by normal sports standards. But Ariel is good enough to get Dana in n his feelings.


how dare you interrupt our circle jerk sir?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Man I dislike these people who think their a big deal all because they ask questions. 

That's not a legit skill. Millions of people asks millions upon millions of questions everyday.

I'm probably as average as you can get. Average job, average pay, average life.. 

But I could easily ask TK all these questions to.

TK how did you feel about CM Punk coming back into the wrestling business compared to how you feel now one year later?

How does it feel for Dynamite to be in its 3rd anniversary?

Do you feel or think Warlow does bring more female viewers in?

Why did you give Jon Moxely a 5 year deal instead of the standard 3 year deal? Was brining in his wife Renee part of the deal to get him to re-sign?

WWE medical doctors wouldn't clear Saraya yet your doctors did. Why and do you feel she can take bumps light or heavy now in this stage of her career?

When is Julia Hart gonna be All Elite?

Are you and Cody still on good terms? 


I could go on and on. How hard is that? Nobody gives a damn about Ariel or his opinions. I only watch little clips here and there cause of who's he's interviewing and that's it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> So he did or did not throw softball questions at HHH and avoid asking harder questions regarding Vince leaving? It isn't even just about him asking hard questions in the interview. He could have bitched online about not be able to go deeper in the HHH interview, but instead he only complained about TK's interview and then tried to drag the fans on Twitter. Regardless of his history, the optics are not good and the fact that he just worked directly with WWE less than a week ago doesn't help his case.


He asked him everything you'd want to know about HHH and WWE's recent time except for the Vince scandal, which is a given considering where HHH was interviewed. He asked about the health scare and rebuilding some of the talent relations.

Also he wasn't complaining about Tony not giving detailed answers, he acknowledged clearly that there'll be questions that don't get answered directly in interviews. There's ways to not answer a question without doing what Tony did in the interview. 

He only looks bad to wrestling fans who only watch wrestling. Anybody who watches regular sports or other media has seen people in media call somebody an aggravating person to interview


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> He answered how he felt about Cody, he said he really likes and admires Cody and put him over huge?


That wasn’t all Ariel asked


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Shocking that the guy WWE pays would say that lol.


LMAO this is not true at all


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

45banshee said:


> When is Julia Hart gonna be All Elite?


This is the only question I really would like to know about AEW at the moment. Better yet, when is Hunter going to reach out and snatch her up before TK gets around to making her all "elite".


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

sparklers


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FriedTofu said:


> Considering one company had their newly crowned champion walked out after All Out and the other company is riding the wave of constant returns/debuts the past months to get cheap short term pops. Why are people acting upset over this conclusion? Heck it seems like returns and debuts = better product for most wrestling fans out there. AEW used to have that, now it is WWE main roster doing it.
> 
> As Bryan used to say, FICKLE!


AEW is still doing it.

It’s just with Mike Bennett and Matt Taven, so nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

La Parka said:


> AEW is still doing it.
> 
> It’s just with Mike Bennett and Matt Taven, so nobody gives a fuck.


Well...WWE did use Hit Row too...gosh both companies are running out of ideas.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Photo below is easy reason why i dont watch wwe and now its literally aew. All the brands are losing in my eyes for product.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMAO this is not true at all


He did that piece for free or am I mistaken?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FriedTofu said:


> Well...WWE did use Hit Row too...gosh both companies are running out of ideas.


Correct


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

As of right now, wwe is better

AEWS most interesting storyline revolves around daniel garcia.....nuff said


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580283656009969664


For a short period of time I though AEW was a little better than WWE, but now with all the changes in wwe recently, WWE is getting a lot better since Vince stepped down. AEW will need to step their game up because right now they are losing this battle.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

FriedTofu said:


> Well...WWE did use Hit Row too...gosh both companies are running out of ideas.


Well there’s a difference here. WWE got a new management. They let go of a lot of talent in the past so they needed to bloat there roster a lil. So these are not cheap returns for cheap pops. They are a good business moves. Where as AEW already has a bloated roster they could use. There is no logic behind hiring anymore wrestlers.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ariel should stick to MMA. He has zero clue about wrestling.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Who the fuck cares what he thinks? He's an MMA guy who knows nothing about pro wrestling.

Don't take anything he says seriously about the wrestling business. He's very ignorant.

Even the UFC doesn't want anything to do with this clown.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

He's just trying to butter up HHH for a big interview.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Who is this guy he looks a right pussy?!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ll say this — there were times where I would’ve refuted this, but in this moment, he’s not wrong. The booking has been outright incompetent, there’s all the backstage fights, so many of your major players are either suspended, injured or both. Then there’s a whole other section of guys that are underutilized and misused.

plus WWE just has a way better production/presentation.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DRose1994 said:


> I’ll say this — there were times where I would’ve refuted this, but in this moment, he’s not wrong. The booking has been outright incompetent, there’s all the backstage fights, so many of your major players are either suspended, injured or both. Then there’s a whole other section of guys that are underutilized and misused.
> 
> plus WWE just has a way better production/presentation.



This wouldn't happen if the bloody company had proper people hired to put a vision to the product. When your boss ass kisses and has no clue how ti boon or be creative, this is bound to happen. It was pathetic seeing how sad Tony came off when he was defending punk like a 5 year old


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol at people here saying they don't know who Helwani is.

Dudes been talking pro wrasslin for years including interviewing performers in this business for decade +

First clip of Punk is 2012


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

validreasoning said:


> Lol at people here saying they don't know who Helwani is.
> 
> Dudes been talking pro wrasslin for years including interviewing performers in this business for decade +
> 
> First clip of Punk is 2012


A lot of AEW fans don't keep up with WWE or their interviewers. It isn't hard to believe that they don't know who Helwani is.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Photo below is easy reason why i dont watch wwe and now its literally aew. All the brands are losing in my eyes for product.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136005


Wrestlers come from other places before AEW signed them. The fact that WWE was so dominant in the 21st Century means that most wrestlers are probably going to have some sort of WWE experience. 

Under HHH’s hand he has shown a more flexible approach to hiring talent than past WWE creative team members. We saw that in NXT when he was running the show. Poppa Paul liked luchadores with masks, luchadores without masks, big stars from Japan and most of the heralded North Americans along with many who had little buzz at all. They did sign talent in 2019 just to keep them from AEW and they will probably continue to do so. WWE loves to see TK stressed. They will still do that in 2022 and onward.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Nope sorry no idea who this geek is.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TKO Wrestling said:


> A lot of AEW fans don't keep up with WWE or their interviewers. It isn't hard to believe that they don't know who Helwani is.


Helwani has nothing to do with WWE. He has however been the main guy covering MMA especially UFC past 15 years during what for quite a while was a boom period bigger than the AE for that sport..

Starting to think some people here didn't watch any TV prior to AEW lol


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Mma sucks I don't care to watch it at all. Sports entertainers beat mma stars every time. That's why they all want to be in wwe as there is way more money in it.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree, WWE right now is much better than AEW. But that wasn’t necessarily the case few months back.


----------

